# Happy Birthday Spider Rider



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Spider Rider!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday. Have you started anything yet?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Spider Rider!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Spider Rider!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spider Rider!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Spider Rider


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spider Rider.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday wishes! My work lets you take your birthday off but I chose to make it a 3 day weekend for prop fun. fireguy, I have the spider up and the mausoleum moved to the back of the graveyard area. I'm repairing and repainting the columns Friday.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday!!*


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

